# Help with planted Tank



## Wilder67 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello all,
I'm new to this planted aquarium thing, and still trying to figure everything out my tanks is about a month old. I have a 9 gallon tank with only 4 small fish (quarry cat fish, 2 guppies, and a betta). 4 small plants in a substrate with a moss ball, I have an in tank filter and check the ph, ammonia and nitrates. I am starting to get green water and grey hair in my tank... besides a blackout what are my options and how to I fix the problem? I did recently disturb the substrate while cleaning.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Corydoras should be in a group of at least 6 since they are die hard schooling fish, I recommend you return the ones you have or sell them to a good home. idk if 9 gallons can handle six corys with your current stock, what type, pygmy or panda, blackfin? etc? 
What type of plants and the moss I imagine is java moss?
What is your PH ammonia and nitrite and nitrate levels? very important. 

What light do you have?
What substrate do you have?


----------

